# Add a shelf to store bought cage?



## Luluznewz (Jan 5, 2010)

So this all started when I made Lulu a cardboard hut to hide in. Instead of hiding in it she spent most of her time hopping on top of it. This was fine until the top fell in and she freaked out. I had to take it out.

It seems like she would like a second story or a "shelf" of some kind. She is in a XL super pet cage, so I'm not really sure how this would be accomplished. I could just buy a wooden hut to sit on, but I'm having a hard time finding one large enough anyway.

Has anyone ever done this or does anyone have any suggestions?

One thing to keep in mind: I have to fold down her cage every once and a while for transport, so it would have to be something that could be removed and put back together without too much effort.

Thanks!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a shelf for a 120 ferplast indoor cage,that we dont use it clips on it`s grey,would be light to post can you post i pic of your cage see a little of it in profile pic is it a ferplast?:biggrin2:Or what about a stool for her?


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont think its a ferplast. It came with the bunny when I adopted her. I think the cage in the link below is the exact same as mine. Only difference is mine is blue...not that that really matters.

I didnt know they actually made shelves that could clip in! Thats really cool. The stool ideal is a good one too. I'm not really sure where I would buy a stool though.

http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3760133t400.jpg

The dimensions are 40" by 18" or something like that.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 5, 2010)

You could buy a board and place it across the cage through the bars. You can buy them in different widths. I would cover it with something in case she pees on it, then put a blanket on top. If you could find something easy to clean and has traction, that would work too. If you buy it at a hardware store, they should be able to cut it for you, just know the measurement you want. I would get it a couple inches longer than the cage.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 5, 2010)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3760133t400.jpg
> 
> The dimensions are 40" by 18" or something like that.


That looks a lot like the Macchioro (sp?) cage that Scone has - it's actually one meter by 1/2 meter (being Italian, it's metric). 

I added a level to Scone's cage by removing the top of the cage and putting the new level on top: 







The new level was made of two pieces of wire shelf material I bought at Home Depot - each one six feet long by 18" deep, with about a 1" lip on one edge. 

I cut each shelf into three pieces, one four feet long for the side of the level, one which matched the end of the cage, and the remainder. I zip-tied the resulting side and end pieces together into a rectangle, then removed the top of the existing cage and zip-tied the rectangle to the top of the existing sides with the 1" lip downward, forming a bracket for the new floor. The original top was then zip-tied on top of the new second level, and one of the remainder pieces just fit to fill in the top. 

I cut a piece of wood (old table leaf) to fit the inside, leaving about an 18" gap at one end, and stapled an old terry-cloth towel to it. A wooden box was placed below the gap to form a step, and there it was... Scone now had a duplex condominium. Here is a construction detail: 






Since I took those pictures, I replaced the water bottle with one of those "LeBistro" self-filling water bowls, since Scone always preferred drinking from a bowl. I added a smaller shelf (about 4" deep) between one end of the table leaf and the end of the cage. That gave enough room to move the bowl where he could drink, but not get around it and knock it over or step in it. 

Scone loved the second level from the moment I built it, and he spends most of his time when he's not out with me chilling out up there.


----------



## pOker (Jan 5, 2010)

i went to Bed Bath and Beyond and bought a white wire shelf rack..its not super high and has legs...so i took that and zip tied Vegas' peter grass mat on it so it was secure..he lovessss hopping up on it..and its easily taken out of the cage when i need to clean.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 5, 2010)

If you just want to add a shelf inside the existing cage, I'd head to Home Depot and check out their closet and kitchen organizer sections. Also, like Poker said, bed and bath shops will often carry wire shelves and cupboard organizers that would work. Check Walmart too!

Also, if you've got any NIC cubes, you could probably fashion something out of a couple panels.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 7, 2010)

you can see my shelf in irishlops new cage post should anyone want it?:biggrin2:


----------

